# Venge vias sizing



## vinkop (Feb 11, 2018)

Beating a subject to death.

So here's my dilemma, can purchase a '16 venge vias in 52 for a steal. Stages crank setup da di2 etc... Or go new at more than double.

It's the sizing, I'm 5'5" 29" inseam. The 52 looks to be good, the 49 would be good. The reach is the same, stack is greater on the 52 as it stand over and top tube.

Previously rode. Ridley Noah fast in xs which equates to most brands small. Dumb me sold the bike with out measuring anything.

Do I go for the more than 50% off 52 or the 49. 


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Not a good deal if it doesn't fit you. 

You could probably ride a 52 and make it work. But, likely not the best size for you.


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

http://ibd.specialized.com/media/whatsnew/MY16 Bike Sizing Guide_090315.pdf?menuItemId=29183


----------

